# IPV D2 screen replacement



## Byakko (2/10/16)

Any Vape shops in Jhb that could check my old mod out and possibly fix a faulty screen?
Might be the screen,might be something else but would be nice to have a backup mod

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (2/10/16)

Hi @Byakko , have moved this for you to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can respond directly here.


----------



## Byakko (2/10/16)

Thanks @Silver 
I think its really a case of 'is the mod worth fixing.But let's see what happens

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byakko (4/10/16)

Bump...?
In fact,is there any vape supplier nationally that could possibly repair the mod?


----------



## blujeenz (4/10/16)

Byakko said:


> Bump...?
> In fact,is there any vape supplier nationally that could possibly repair the mod?


Pretty sure you're on the wrong glide path, the individual who has the skills to fix your mod wont be found in a vape shop.( behind the counter)
You need someone who dabbles in cell phone repair or PS4 Xbox repair.
Most chaps in cell phone shops will turn you down due to their limited and very specific skill set, so that is also a cul-de-sac.


----------



## Byakko (4/10/16)

Eugh bad news then...perhaps it presents an opportunity to someone with the necessary skills though


----------



## Mike (4/10/16)

Between shipping and the cost of replacement parts, you may be better trying to pick up something like a pico. They can be had used for silly amounts of money and down-regulate and have TC.


----------



## blujeenz (4/10/16)

Byakko said:


> Eugh bad news then...perhaps it presents an opportunity to someone with the necessary skills though


True that, but vaping is still in its infancy and probably not profitable for anyone to take the leap into mod repair yet.
Mostly our devices are disposable and many have moved onto the next mod by the time the present one has peeling paint, which is usually long before electronics failure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Byakko (4/10/16)

Mike said:


> Between shipping and the cost of replacement parts, you may be better trying to pick up something like a pico. They can be had used for silly amounts of money and down-regulate and have TC.


Funny thing,I already have a Pico 
Trying to fix the IPV up to sell,I've been aching to get a higher powered mod for ages but funds are scarce.But I have a nagging suspicion it would end up losing me a few bucks getting it fixed

@blujeenz Agreed,importing spares would probably work out too expensive for most.I'm pretty handy with electronics so maybe I'll just give it a go myself.Might just be loose wiring or something


----------



## greybush (5/10/16)

Check online for the yihi chips screen... Might find it on eBay or something


----------

